# Farm-Raised vs. Wild Salmon



## Max. Q (Nov 7, 2002)

Here's some good information I found on the web about Salmon. It got my attention when the local TV news did a report on the subject this evening, pros and cons of farmed raised salmon in Washington state.

FARM-RAISED VS. WILD SALMON

Salmon is an excellent source of highly digestible protein and is low in saturated fat, making it a great alternative to red meat. This fatty fish is high in Omega-3 fatty acids, a type of polyunsaturated fat which has been associated with reducing heart disease and inhibiting the onset of inflammatory diseases. Salmon is packed with vitamin A and carotenoids, and is also a source of iron, vitamin B and vitamin D.

How Do Farm-raised and Wild Salmon Compare Nutritionally?

Wild salmon are higher in the beneficial Omega-3's because the farm raised variety are fed fish meal that contains canola oil and soy meal and this lowers their Omega-3 concentration. 
Farmed fish are higher in total fat and saturated fat, making them higher in kcalories. 

When compared to beef and chicken, all salmon varieties provide a great deal more Omega- 3's-up to 30 times more! (It is no coincidence that Japan consumes the highest amount of salmon per head, and has the lowest level of heart disease in the world.) 
Salmon generally has less fat than beef and although it has more fat than skinless chicken breast, it is good fat that is part of a healthy diet. (see chart)

What's Fishy About Farm Raised Salmon?

Recently, scientists discovered that some farmed salmon contain higher levels of harmful chemicals called PCBs (polychlorinated biphenyls) than wild salmon (although the levels are within government standards). This is because the fish meal used to feed farmed salmon is often made from bait fish that live in waters polluted with PCB's and other organic contaminants.

Why go "Wild"?

Wild salmon is higher in Omega-3 "good fat" and lower in total fat and saturated fat. 
While farm raised salmon may contain levels of PCB's within government standards, limit your intake to less than 1 serving per week. 
Try eating canned salmon, which is mostly 'wild'. The softer texture of farmed salmon makes it unsuitable for canning. (Canned salmon is an excellent source of Calcium if you eat the bones.) 
Choose other oily fish as sources of omega-3s, especially mackerel, sardines and herring. 
Unless otherwise specified, almost all salmon found in restaurants and supermarkets is farm raised Atlantic.

Salmon is not only delicious but it's good for your health too!


http://www3.telus.net/eatingforenergy/082702.htm


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Great post!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks Max Q....saw the story on CNN this morning! 

DP


----------



## animal56 (Nov 7, 2002)

Now my question for you is, how do you know the difference between farmed and wild?

It's not like it's stated on the packages. Not on the fish I've ever purchased anyway. Is there something I should look for to tell me the difference?


----------



## bhinct1 (Nov 7, 2002)

As an avid fisherman, I can favor the wild Salmon.  As for the packaging, it should be labeled, farm raised or fresh-wild.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 8, 2002)

Those that aren't labelled farm-raised or wild, the news cast said the farm-raised is very pink because of the added coloring in their food pellets, done so it's eye pleasing for the consumer when it's at the market/grocery.

Also, like the article above said "Try eating canned salmon, which is mostly 'wild'. The softer texture of farmed salmon makes it unsuitable for canning."


----------



## LAM (Nov 8, 2002)

animal56...I always ask the people in the meat dept.  they will know the source of the salmon


----------



## animal56 (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info folks.

However, I wonder that by living in Canada, is the majority of our fish wild? Most of the fish that I eat, (not JUST salmon) is usually imported from Newfoundland/BC.

I will double check next time when I eat @ Red Lobster, as well!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

RED LOBSTER?!?!?  It's sinful to eat their Fried batter coconut shrimp!

Had two one time and it wasn't that bad!  Couldn't live on it though!


----------



## chanota (Nov 8, 2002)

Awesome post!!!  I've been wanting to research this subject.   Sure wish i could find the wild salmon fresh, so far no luck.  

 I've read about grass raised cattle and how it effects their fat content vrs the modern day methods of raising cattle.  Its quite interesting.  

So scary to think about what foods we have to choose from.  There isn't much that hasn't been exposed to human perfecting... gene splicing, chemicals, bigger better faster...UGH! 

Humans = Greed and determined to destroy theirselves and everything around them


----------



## argonz (Nov 8, 2002)

Having lived in the Pacific Northwest all my life, within 10 miles of the Columbia River, and in a farming community, I find some of these comments interesting. Just because it is on CNN, I would advise to not take it as gospel. 

Hatchery raised salmon, travel the same rivers and streams as the wild salmon do to and from the ocean. If you notice, the story  does not state how many samples were taken of each. Nor does it state where the wild or farmed salmon were acquired. 

Could it be that the author has gathered information to justify his point, or was there an actual scientific study performed?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 8, 2002)

through the years it seems as if mercury is getting to be a problem every where, even up here in gods country WIS, the fish seem to be getting worse. or so the experts say. but i still eat as much as i can, trout on the grill, mmmmm,mmmmm goood.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Trout is great!  What kind Tank and do you fish?  Hopefully not in that Lake Michican either!


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 8, 2002)

I watched the report on a local evening newscast (KFMB News 8), I guess DP saw it on CNN, and the report that I posted is from a Canadian nutrition website. I don't know what CNN reported but the local newscast mentioned a Washington state fishery. 

As for the actual scientific study..good question..?? For what it's worth there is a chart comparing the nutritional values between the two at this link..

http://www3.telus.net/eatingforenergy/082702.htm







I usually buy salmon filets at Costco, where the package states "farm-raised" salmon. I'm in the process of finding someone in the area who sells "wild" salmon filets/whole fish, just to compare the two.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 8, 2002)

I just found this in my e-mailbox. This morning, I sent an email to the local news station that did the report on salmon. Here is the actual script read on air, sent by the news-caster herself..

-------------------------------------------

Here is a copy of the script that run during the morning news.  I hope it has the information you're looking for...

"A HEALTH ALERT TODAY FOR SALMON EATERS.. THE SALMON YOU GET IN GROCERY STORES OR AT RESTAURANTS MAY NOT BE AS GOOD FOR YOU AS YOU THINK...  THE FISH HAS LONG BEEN PRAISED FOR ITS HIGH LEVEL OF NUTRIENTS THAT PREVENT EVERYTHING   FROM WRINKLES TO HEART DISEASE.  BUT, THAT'S BASED ON WILD SALMON.. AND MOST SALMON IS BRED IN CAPTIVITY.  OPPONENTS OF FISH FARMS SAY THE FARMED FISH CONTAINS LESS OF THE BENEFICIAL OMEGA-3 FATTY ACIDS, AND CARRIES HIGHER LEVELS OF TOXINS.   "ATLANTIC" SALMON IS GENERALLY FARM RAISED, WHILE "ALASKAN" SALMON IS WILD." 

Take care!

Barbara-Lee Edwards, Local 8 News

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2002)

The toxins are mainly from bacteria etc. from the fish "living" in there own feces...

I hate to hear bad things about salmon because I eat a LOT of it !


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 28, 2002)

More great information about farm raised salmon from Dr. Mercola's site..

http://www.mercola.com/2002/dec/28/fish_farms.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

First thing I read this morning....sucks!  

DP


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> First thing I read this morning....sucks!
> 
> DP



It really sucks....it sounds like finding "wild" salmon is like finding the holy grail.

There's always fresh caught yellowtail, swordfish, albacore, etc...


----------

